# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Rodine radionice za trudnice u "Večernjaku"

## mamma Juanita

http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/u-radio...-clanak-108807





> Irena i Maja iz udruge Roda savjetuju trudnice na topao i prijateljski način. Na radionicama trudnice saznaju o fiziologiji porođaja, te razmijenjuju iskustva. 
> 
> 
> Ma koliko knjiga pročitali i ma koliko savjeta od liječnika dobili, ništa vas ne može pripremiti na sam čin porođaja i ono što vas čeka kasnije, kao savjeti iskusnih, posebno ako su spremni odgovoriti vam na pitanja bez imalo ustezanja. Upravo je s tom namjerom udruga Roda pokrenula kreativne radionice za trudnice. 
> 
> Važna interakcija 
> 
> Ciklus se sastoji od osam radionica koje prate tijek trudnoće, a posljednja se održava nakon porođaja polaznica. Trudnice su uvijek u podjednakom stadiju trudnoće, pa tako na sastancima koji se održavaju svaka dva do tri tjedna mogu razmijeniti iskustva koja upravo prolaze, te naučiti vježbe opuštanja, fizičke vježbe koje će im pomoći, ali i crtati, modelirati... Projekt kreativnih radionica financira Grad Zagreb. 
> 
> ...

----------

